# Tanganyikan eels!



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey guys I was just browsin my normal google cichlid search and came acrosse a cool lookin fish. Well it turns out it was a tanganyikan eel Aethiomastacembelus ellipsifer.

Does anyone know how big these get, minimum tank size, diet, agreesion, compatability ect?

Also I know from experience eels in genral get fairly large. Does anyone know of a smaller species that i could keep 3 individuals in a 90 gallon tank or a 125 gallon tank (size is undecided)


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

They're extremely active fish. A 125 is suggested here in the library as the housing size for an adult. I have two in a 75 and I know another experienced member who was 2 in a 65. I believe mine are male/female and get along ok. The other member says his do not fight but do not hang out together. They will get around 18" - youtube them. They are very non-aggressive towards anything larger than themselves but anything smaller they gobble up. I feed mine on black worms and blood worms. I'm going to try earthworms soon just to vary the diet and keep them healthier. I've read they can be trained to eat flake and NLS over time. Plenty of people here keep them, I'm sure someone will come along with some other anecdotes.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Hmm sounds like an intesting community member.

Do you happen to know if 18 inches is the smallest Tang Eel avalible?

Also I assume that if i have some fry in my tank the eels will take a few? This may seem like a odd question too but i plan to keep shelldwellers and will these eels use their slender shape to harass the shellies in their abodes(shells)?


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Any Ideas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since the eel is not a cichlid, you might get more replies in the General Aquaria section.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

ok then i will post it there and try my luck


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Or here http://www.duboisi.com/forum/index.php I know a few eel keepers post there.


----------



## DK77 (Apr 6, 2008)

There is a smaller variety of tanganyika eel called Aethiomastacembelus plagiostoma, supposedly it only gets to 9-10inches and looks similar to the ellipsifers. Unfortunatly I think they are alot harder to come by than the ellipsifers.


----------

